# Using coupon for HF Predator engine?



## Soulcoffr (Sep 26, 2014)

I notice that everyone here says that you can use the 20/25% off coupons at Harbor Freight for the Predator engines. I've noticed, however, that the coupon says expressly that you can't. Do they accept it anyway?


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

I did work recently when I bought one for a lawnmower. The trick is that you can have one or the other, meaning a motor coupon discount or a 20/25% off coupon but not both. 
I wanted to hate this motor because it is Chinese but it is a pretty good Honda knock off and runs well. 

QR


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

They take the coupon.  I did it in Nov. with a 212cc on sale at the time, and early Jan. with my 301cc, also on sale at the time. Sunday paper coupon section


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I usually take my girlfriend with me and print out a couple coupons plus a couple freebies and have her buy half of the stuff.

Harbor Freight Coupons, Harbor Freight Printable Coupons


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I usually take my girlfriend with me and print out a couple coupons plus a couple freebies and have her buy half of the stuff.
> 
> Harbor Freight Coupons, Harbor Freight Printable Coupons


 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that is so sweet of you.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that is so sweet of you.


Only fair. She makes me do it when she goes to her junk stores.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Only fair. She makes me do it when she goes to her junk stores.


 and what stores might they be. or do we really want to know.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> and what stores might they be. or do we really want to know.


All the craft / hobby stores around.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hobby lobby is great...


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Quickrick said:


> I did work recently when I bought one for a lawnmower. The trick is that you can have one or the other, meaning a motor coupon discount or a 20/25% off coupon but not both.
> I wanted to hate this motor because it is Chinese but it is a pretty good Honda knock off and runs well.
> 
> QR


Yes these engines do run well and I even own 3 Predator 212cc engines. Two are on snowblowers and one is on a Mini bike. The mini bike only has a 12T clutch and yet it does nearly 40 mph. I seen people put on GTC TAV on instead of a simple friction clutch with this engine and a mini bike will do over 50mph just with the stock Preadtor 212cc engine.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Hobby lobby has a bunch of cool automotive related signs..like,Mobile oil,Mopar,etc.great for garages,or mancaves....


----------



## bobfloyd (Jan 30, 2015)

I have not seen the HF 25% coupon for at least a year, if anyone knows where they are to be found I'd be thankful as I will be purchasing the 20 ton shop press soon.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

I used one to buy my 212 last year, but the coupon didn't mention anything about engines. I think the more recent ones do, so I'm not sure if they'd honor it or not. 

My Predator has been doing a good job for me though. It's gotten several really hard workouts clearing 12"+ from my 1200-foot driveway, running at full load for more than an hour at a time. I'm pretty happy with it for $90. Heck, I'd be happy with it for $150! This was this latest snowfall on Tuesday:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

bobfloyd said:


> I have not seen the HF 25% coupon for at least a year, if anyone knows where they are to be found I'd be thankful as I will be purchasing the 20 ton shop press soon.


Their aren't any currently. If you go over to Garage Journal forum, in the "Hot Deals", they have a tread for Harbor Freight coupon's.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Motor City said:


> Their aren't any currently. If you go over to Garage Journal forum, in the "Hot Deals", they have a tread for Harbor Freight coupon's.



Most of the time in the Boston Sunday Globe coupon section, just thumb through the misc. coupons and I'd say you would find one at least half of the time.


----------



## bobfloyd (Jan 30, 2015)

OK, thanks TomB, Motor City, and Pathfinder; i will search for a 25% coupon and will report back if and where I locate one - the best snowblowing to you all.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

I used one to buy a 420cc for a log splitter about a year ago.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Most of the time in the Boston Sunday Globe coupon section, just thumb through the misc. coupons and I'd say you would find one at least half of the time.


 Also look at or near the back page of Parade Magazine that comes with many Sunday papers including the Boston Globe. If you go to a coffee shop or dinner on a Sunday you can find plenty of them laying around.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

if you know what you want just go to the online store and buy your engine and stuff. They only charge 6.99 for shipping and if your not in a big hurry or there is a harbor freight close to you it probably cheaper than driving to the store.
They do have a place to apply coupons and I have used them on engines on online purchases with no problem.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Hot Rod Magazine and the magazine I get from the NRA usually have some good HF coupons.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe we need a Harbor Freight coupon thread as well?


----------



## bobfloyd (Jan 30, 2015)

I have found the Harbor Freight 25% off coupon to be used only for easter sunday April 5th 2015. If it does not show here I did something wrong but it is also available on the Harbor Freight website. Enjoy

http://images.harborfreight.com/hftweb/home-page2015/images040315/easter2015-coupons1.jpg


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JerryD said:


> Maybe we need a Harbor Freight coupon thread as well?


As fast as those coupons are posted and expire it would be hard to keep up.


----------

